# SEO Link Swapping



## MinneapolisPainter (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm in a business networking group with people that help each other boost their SEO rankings. We swap links on each other's websites and it has really been effective in ranking on Google. Usually, it only takes a few of these types of links to boost your website to the top. Would anyone be interested in getting a group together to swap? If there is interest here I can share more details on how to do it properly.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MinneapolisPainter said:


> I'm in a business networking group with people that help each other boost their SEO rankings. We swap links on each other's websites and it has really been effective in ranking on Google. Usually, it only takes a few of these types of links to boost your website to the top. Would anyone be interested in getting a group together to swap? If there is interest here I can share more details on how to do it properly.


I'm interested as long as they're good quality non spammy links. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MinneapolisPainter (Mar 5, 2019)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm interested as long as they're good quality non spammy links.


Sounds good I'll private message you. Typically the link is placed in an existing blog post or in a new blog post on the website.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I think it's better to swap links with an interior designer than with another painter. Find someone with a high DA locally and write a good article they can use.


----------



## MinneapolisPainter (Mar 5, 2019)

Mr Smith said:


> I think it's better to swap links with an interior designer than with another painter. Find someone with a high DA locally and write a good article they can use.


Good idea, a link from a local interior design website would be powerful. It's very relevant to painting and you may even get some referrals jobs if there is quality traffic and the context to action is right. Relevancy is one of the biggest factors Google looks at so a link from a painting site to another painting site is very powerful. High DA is helpful but it's not everything. As long as the site is relevant and gets traffic is all that matters IMO.


----------



## Lafayettepintingpro (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm interested but I don't have a blog yet


----------



## MinneapolisPainter (Mar 5, 2019)

Lafayettepintingpro said:


> I'm interested but I don't have a blog yet


I can help you get one going if you want. Pm your website and what platform it's on.


----------



## ElegantPainting (Aug 25, 2014)

MinneapolisPainter said:


> I'm in a business networking group with people that help each other boost their SEO rankings. We swap links on each other's websites and it has really been effective in ranking on Google. Usually, it only takes a few of these types of links to boost your website to the top. Would anyone be interested in getting a group together to swap? If there is interest here I can share more details on how to do it properly.


Interested! Im a PR3 spam score zero. 
Please email me : [email protected]


----------



## DartManson (Mar 31, 2021)

Mr Smith said:


> I think it's better to swap links with an interior designer than with another painter. Find someone with a high DA locally and write a good article they can use.


Well, I think that not only good advertising helps in this case, but also a good site with convenient functions. Today's customers pay attention to every detail, even the smallest. I noticed that many sellers today on their sites do not show if certain products are valid or not, if there is still the size given in stock. This is a pretty big minus that many do not pay attention to.
I heard you can use magento 2 options for this, but I am not sure if it is working out.
However, it does not save you if your products are not qualitative.


----------

